# Restauration vieux disques scsi pour 68k



## Langellier (22 Décembre 2010)

Je viens de retrouver sur une de mes disquettes le logiciel : Disk-Manager-Mac version 2.24 par Ontrack et datant de 1990.





À gauche l'icône du logiciel, à droite l'icône du disque réparé.

Ceci m'a permis de restaurer des disques durs qui refusaient (de façon inexpliquée) de monter. 
Les autres logiciels de cette époque, en général, n'acceptent de réparer ou de formater que les disques qui montent.
Ce logiciel m'a formaté un disque récalcitrant à scsiProb.

Du coup, je suis à la recherche de disques scsi de faibles capacités (80 à 500 Mo) qui conviennent pour mes macs classique, LC, centris, IIci, IIsi, quadra... Disques qui fonctionnent malgré tout, car évidemment le logiciel ne fait pas de miracles, j'imagine 
Je cherche éventuellement un lecteur externe de disques scsi.


----------



## patrickg53 (22 Décembre 2010)

Pour information, car c'est assez bizarre :

Après la panne de mon HDD de 40MO externe de la fin des années 80, que j'utilisait sur mon MacPlus, j'ai essayé toute sorte de disques SCSI et pour finir le seul que j'ai réussi à faire booter avec le MacPlus, sous OS 7.1 est un Quantum Fireball SE 4.3 S, soit donc 4.3 GO sur un MacPlus et si j'ai bien lu sur Internet en SCSI 3 !

Evidemment, il faut partitionner avec la partition de boot à moins de 1GO; le formattage a été fait avec le Apple HD SC Setup patché, je crois me souvenir.

Mon bon souvenir de la visite du Musée, par temps de neige


----------



## Langellier (23 Décembre 2010)

patrickg53 a dit:


> Pour information, car c'est assez bizarre :
> Après la panne de mon HDD de 40MO externe de la fin des années 80, que j'utilisait sur mon MacPlus, j'ai essayé toute sorte de disques SCSI et pour finir le seul que j'ai réussi à faire booter avec le MacPlus, sous OS 7.1 est un Quantum Fireball SE 4.3 S, soit donc 4.3 GO sur un MacPlus et si j'ai bien lu sur Internet en SCSI 3 !
> Evidemment, il faut partitionner avec la partition de boot à moins de 1GO; le formattage a été fait avec le Apple HD SC Setup patché, je crois me souvenir.
> Mon bon souvenir de la visite du Musée, par temps de neige



Merci pour l'indication du formatage HD SC Setup....
J'ai eu aussi des difficultés avec des disques externes scsi sur mac+ : ex : Formac 500 Mo scsi DB25. J'ai néanmoins des disques qui fonctionnent avec un cordon scsi  centronix50 / DB25.
Je déplore que la position des cavaliers ne soit pas toujours indiquée et soit variable d'une marque à l'autre.
Ces disques scsi de petite capacité datant des années 85-90 vont commencer à devenir rares. Dommage que souvent ces disques soient jetés avec l'ordinateur quand son bloc alim claque.
"Ça te sert à quoi de garder tout cela !" me dit-on !
À montrer la frugalité, oubliée aujourd'hui !

Parmi mes vieux ordinateurs, les mac+ me paraissent être les plus résistants (il faut dire qu'ils n'ont pas de disque interne) ; j'en ai 4 en parfait état de marche.
Les mac LC sont très commodes à ouvrir et leur système 7.1 est à mon avis le meilleur des systèmes. Les Macintosh II ont tous eu des problèmes de bloc alim. ... Dans mon musée, le plus vieil ordinateur en état de marche est un apple IIe datant de 1983.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2010)

Je suppose que tu es au courant que pour faire fonctionner en externe un disque SCSI anciennement interne, il est indispensable de retirer les résistances "peignes" qui sont enfichées à proximité immédiate du connecteur SCSI du disque, résistances qui, une fois ôtées,  ressemblent à ça :




Faute de quoi, rien ne pourra faire monter le disque.

De même, pour l'inverse (monter un ancien disque externe en interne), il est indispensable de remettre les dites résistances en place (si jamais tu avais un souci de ce côté, j'ai toujours les trois de la photo).


----------



## Langellier (23 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je suppose que tu es au courant que pour faire fonctionner en externe un disque SCSI anciennement interne, il est indispensable de retirer les résistances "peignes" qui sont enfichées à proximité immédiate du connecteur SCSI du disque, résistances qui, une fois ôtées,  ressemblent à ça :
> Faute de quoi, rien ne pourra faire monter le disque.
> De même, pour l'inverse (monter un ancien disque externe en interne), il est indispensable de remettre les dites résistances en place (si jamais tu avais un souci de ce côté, j'ai toujours les trois de la photo).


Eh bien non ! Je les vois, elles sont disposées en 3 groupes de 8, sur les disque d'origine des mes mac classique ou SE.
Un grand merci. 
Méconnaissance qui peut peut-être expliquer quelques insuccès.
Cependant mon boîtier externe formac contient son disque d'origine et il fonctionne avec un LC et pas avec avec un mac+.
J'ai un disque dur SCSI 40 Mo, modèle M2611SA Fujitsu, provenant d'un LC et qui ne comporte pas d'emplacement pour ces résistances. 
Question : les disques SCSI plus récents ont-ils ce genre de résistances ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2010)

Certains avaient d'autres dispositifs à la même finalité (microswitch, cavaliers &#8230


----------



## Langellier (28 Février 2011)

J'ai un vieux disque scsi IBM WDS-3200 de 200Mo pris sur un Macintosh II. Le voici :






Je me demande à quoi servent les 3 petits curseurs gris la-haut  (grand encadré rouge) ?
Chacun d'eux a 3 positions.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> J'ai un vieux disque scsi IBM WDS-3200 de 200Mo pris sur un Macintosh II. Le voici :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce sont les terminaisons SCSI, qui doivent être activées lorsque le disque est monté en interne, et désactivées si tu le mets dans un boîtier externe.

Quant au connecteur encadré en bas, il sert à brancher la roue codeuse (N° SCSI) et le voyant d'activité si tu mets le disque dans un boîtier (et à rien si tu le mets en disque interne).


----------



## Langellier (28 Février 2011)

Super ! J'ai glissé les carrés métalliques sur le côté et hop mon disque s'est mis à tourner.
J'ai attribué un numéro SCSI avec des cavaliers car les connecteurs de la roue codeuse du lecteur externe ne correspondent pas !
Merci j'ai pu avoir accès au contenu du disque.


----------



## Langellier (23 Janvier 2013)

J'ai un disque scsi apple Quantum 1994 350 MB :






Je voudrais mettre ce disque en externe avec des G3 sous système 8.6.
(NB : Il était primitivement en interne)
J'ai essayé plusieurs configurations : enlever les deux peignes qui sont repérés à gauche et repositionner le cavalier (P0 A0, A1, A2) qui, je suppose, permet d'attribuer un n° SCSI.
J'ai l'ai testé avec hardDisk ToolKit qui a réussi à le monter une fois. Cependant, l'ordinateur tente sans succès de démarrer avec ce disque.
Il se pourrait aussi que ce disque soit défectueux car il ronronne un peu.
Puis-je, sans risque, essayé de le mettre sur un LC par exemple, en démarrant, dans un premier temps sur une disquette système 7 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2013)

Langellier a dit:


> J'ai un disque scsi apple Quantum 1994 350 MB :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense que oui (mais faudra remettre les peignes).


----------

